

Artists Create Scenes For Google Maps Users - brentb
http://www.redorbit.com/news/technology/1600600/artists_create_scenes_for_google_maps_users/index.html

======
keltecp11
Cool that Google hopped in on this one... reminds me of Improv Everywhere.

